# aquariofilia net@Petfestival2014, Lisboa - Portugal



## brancaman (5 Feb 2014)

Hi folks, as member of portuguese forum aquariofilia.net i bring you some shots i took last weekend at animal show at petfestival in Lisbon. 

Some shots of overall stand:


----------



## brancaman (5 Feb 2014)

Salt water aquariums:


----------



## Arne (5 Feb 2014)

looks great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## brancaman (5 Feb 2014)

Fresh water aquariums:


----------



## brancaman (5 Feb 2014)

Shrimps


----------



## brancaman (5 Feb 2014)

And finally some of our staff working 






















































And finally what kept us awake  shots of ginginha de óbidos


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2014)

Looks like a nice event  I see a lot of slacking and not too much working haha  parabens 

Do you still have the annual birthday show where you invite the top speakers in the hobby???


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Feb 2014)

Great to see, thanks for sharing.

British Health and Safety would have a field day there, no wonder we cant get a show off the ground.
Who needs weight certified shelving when you've got pallet huh!!


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Who needs weight certified shelving when you've got pallet huh!!


Portuguese style mate  we make it happen no matter what


----------



## brancaman (6 Feb 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Looks like a nice event  I see a lot of slacking and not too much working haha  parabens
> 
> Do you still have the annual birthday show where you invite the top speakers in the hobby???


 
 It was hard hard work, believe me 
Last time i believe was in Oceanário in 2010 at our 7º birthday.
Maybe this year we do something 



Iain Sutherland said:


> Great to see, thanks for sharing.
> 
> British Health and Safety would have a field day there, no wonder we cant get a show off the ground.
> Who needs weight certified shelving when you've got pallet huh!!


 

Believe me pallets are strongh enough. It was the cheapest way but not the most fancy. It would be more nice if we had enough tablecloth to cover.


----------



## brancaman (25 Jan 2015)

Hello everybody, next weekend we will have again Petfestival in Lisboa, Portugal.
If by chance are around please come visit us. 
More information here: https://www.facebook.com/pet.festival.fil
And here you can see the photos of the last year Petfestival:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152100135067103.1073741827.102781952102&type=3


----------

